# 1/25 2019 Dallara IndyCar



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

This just came in the mail:










I have decals for 3 cars, Simone Pagenaud, Will Power, or the 2020 Fernando Alonso (no Aeroscreen).










It's a resin kit with white metal suspension.




























I'm not sure when I'll get to it, but it looks like a well done kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you go with Power are you going to do before the crashes or after....


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This looks like an advanced kit (ie hard). i'd be interested in seeing you building it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, it should be an interesting build, and by that I mean difficult.


----------

